# ظهور السيد المسيح علي قبر شهداء نجع حمادى حصري علي منتديات الكنيسة



## جووورج1111 (7 أبريل 2010)

*هــــاى جايبلكم اول فيديو في منتدى منتديات الكنيسة هنا وبس 

فيديو ظهور السيد المسيح علي قبر شهداء نجع حمادى

ارجو النشر فورا لكي الكل يتاكد من شهداءنا الاحباب الابرار

دا اللينك 

http://rapidshare.com/files/372861847/_________________________________________.3gp.html

صــــ من ـــــلــــ اجـلـى ــــــو*​


----------



## وجدى القس (8 أبريل 2010)

اللينك مش شغال


----------



## gogo3710 (9 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

